# Fresco pics



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Finally figured out how to post pics. Now if only I had decent lighting to take the pics!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That looks like it turned out great!


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks, I was really happy with it, and fortunately so was the client. Waiting to hear what her designer thinks, who specd it out in the first place. Definitely was a fun project. The SW head guy for the faux impressions products, Ed Mattingly, was super helpful and quick to reply when I had questions. Nice to have good product support.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Damon T said:


> Thanks, I was really happy with it, and fortunately so was the client. Waiting to hear what her designer thinks, who specd it out in the first place. Definitely was a fun project. The SW head guy for the faux impressions products, Ed Mattingly, was super helpful and quick to reply when I had questions. Nice to have good product support.


great work!

if you are able to in your area pick up modern masters, the S.W. products require too much elbow grease and babysitting by comparison.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

There is a company here locally that calls his knock down "fresco".. anything but "fresco"

Can you get some better pics up? I would like to see more detail.

Good luck!


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks. When the client gets all her lighting and furniture in I'll get some more shots. Hopefully with better lighting. Haven't tried the modern masters though I didnt think the SW took a lot of elbow grease.


----------

